# Details Gentoo-Treffen, Sa. 13.08. - So. 14.08.05, in Wissen

## slick

  :Exclamation:   Die hier angegebenen Links zur Seite zum Treffen sind veraltet. Die komplette Seite oder nur das Review kann zum Offlinelesen unter http://www.gentoo.de/pub/summer-camp/2005/ herunter geladen werden. Danke @ dertobi123

Am Sa. 13.08. - So. 14.08.05 wird ein überregionales Gentoo-User Treffen stattfinden, mit dem Ziel sich gegenseitig kennen zu lernen, Kontakte zu knüpfen und Meinungen auszutauschen. Ein technischer (Gentoo-) Support vor Ort ist nicht vorgesehen. Das Treffen findet als Campingplatz statt, als Unterkunft dienen vom Teilnehmer selbst mitgebrachte Zelte o.ä. 

Alle Mitglieder und Nichtmitgleider der Gentoo-Communitie, sowie Interessierte sind hierzu eingeladen. Um eine unverbindliche Voranmeldung unter http://gentootreffen2005.deruwe.de/voranmeldung/ wird gebeten. Selbstverständlich können Freunde oder Familienmitglieder mitgebracht werden. Wir gingen bei der Platzwahl von etwa 30 bis 100 Teilnehmern aus, allerdings sollten die für uns reservierten 5000 qm auch für mehr Teilnehmern ausreichend Platz bieten.

Ein Veranstaltungsprogramm ist nach bisherigen Planungen nicht vorgesehen. Wer einen Vortrag o.ä. halten möchte der melde sich bitte beim Organisationsteam oder poste im Forum zum Treffen.

Termin

Sa. 13.08.05 - So. 14.08.05

Die Anreise kann bereits am Fr. 12.08.05 ab ca. 16:00 erfolgen. Um Abreise am So. 14.08.05 bis ca. 22:00 Uhr wird gebeten. 

Wer vor dem 12.08.05 an- oder nach dem 14.08.05 abreisen möchte, melde sich bitte beim Organisationsteam für weitere Details.

Ort

Gasthof Hahnhof

Hahnhof 1 

57537 Wissen 

Impressionen vom Veranstaltungsort

Preise

Die Kosten pro Person und Nacht betragen 5 Euro. 4 Euro als Zeltplatzkosten + 1 Euro als organisatorischer Beitrag. Der organisatorische Beitrag dient dem Begleichen der Kosten für Strom und Müllentsorgung und eventuelle sonstige organisatorische Ausgaben. Der überschüssige Betrag geht als Spende an den deutschen Förderverein Gentoo e.V.. Die Kosten werden beim Einchecken im Vorraus durch uns kassiert und dann gesammelt an den Wirt des Hahnhof bezahlt

Die Benutzung der Duschen im Gasthof funktioniert über einen sogenannten Duschbon, der für je einen Euro beim Gasthof erworben werden kann. Um Befürchtungen vorzubeugen, die sanitären Anlagen machten einen gepflegten Eindruck.

Für seine Verpflegung/Getränke ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich. 

Organisatorische Hinweise

Beim Veranstaltungsort handelt es sich um eine Wiese am Gasthof Hahnhof, im Nister-Tal, welche für diesen Zweck beim Gasthof gemietet wurde. Der Gasthof befindet sich in einer ländlichen Gegend in einer reizvollen Landschaft. Vorsorglich wird den Teilnehmern  zu eigenen Insektenschutzmitteln geraten.

Im Gasthof können Getränke erworben werden, die Öffnungszeiten richten sich nach den Gästen. Zum Gasthof gehört auch ein kleiner Biergarten. Warme Speisen müssen am Vortag angemeldet werden. 

Die Camping-Wiese ist für Campinganhänger und Wohnmobile eher schlecht geeignet. Wer keine andere Alternative hat melde sich bitte beim Organisationsteam.

Ein fester Grillplatz ist nicht vorhanden. Ein offenes Grillfeuer ist gestattet. Eigene Grille können mitgebracht werden. 

Für fliessend kaltes Trinkwasser gibt es einen Wasserhahn am Gebäude (ca. 50-100m). Bei Bedarf sollten geeignete Gefäße selbst mitgebracht werden. 

Ein Stromanschluß ist vorhanden, es wird jedoch darum gebeten das jeder Teilnehmer, welcher den Anschluß nutzen möchte, sich selbst einen witterungsbeständigen Verteiler mitbringt. Radio, Computer o.ä. können auf eigenes Risiko mitgebracht werden. Das Organisationsteam behält sich vor Geräte mit hoher Leistungsaufnahme oder allgemeinem Störfaktor im Einzelfall nicht zu gestatten.

Der Betrieb eines (W)LAN ist den Teilnehmern freigestellt und muß durch die Teilnehmer selbst organisiert werden. Eine Internetanbindung ist nicht vorhanden.

Die nächste Einkaufsmöglichkeit ist ein Supermarkt (sowie ein Baumarkt) in ca. 2 km Entfernung. In ca. 3 km Entfernung befindet sich das Stadtzentrum von Wissen mit ausreichend Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Ein Fast-Food-Restaurant ist ca. 10 Autominuten entfernt. 

Nächster Bahnhof ist der Bahnhof Wissen (ca. 3,5 km)

Weitere Informationen

Weitere, sowie die jeweils aktuellsten, Informationen sind auf der Seite zum Gentoo-Treffen zu finden. Dort gibt es auch ein Forum für die Planung von Fahrgemeinschaften oder für anderen Anliegen.

Kontakt

Für Kontakt zum Organisationsteam PM an slick, Hilefoks oder oma oder an gentootreffen2005@deruwe.de schreiben.

Der Thread mit dem alles begann... -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-328891.html , ggf. dort weiterposten

EDIT: unsticky, unlockedLast edited by slick on Sun Oct 09, 2005 1:55 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## slick

So, in einer Woche ist es nun soweit. Hier nochmal ein paar abschliessende Hinweise.

wer hat und kann wird gebeten eine Kabeltrommel zu min. 30m mitzubringen, da wir diese zur Stromversorgung benötigen, welche sonst nicht sichergestellt werden kann, siehe diesen Thread

Zelte, Grills, Grillkohle, Kochtopf, Camping-Stühle etc. oder was sonst so benötigt wird, bitte selbst mitbringen, von unserer Seite kann kein Material gestellt werden

es wird empfohlen sich ein Namensschild (mit Avatar) mitzubringen, siehe dazu diesen Thread

sollte das Wetter wirklich schlecht sein, keine Angst, einige Leute sind garantiert da (siehe unverbindliche Voranmeldungliste)

für den Fall das schönes, heisses Wetter ist, pack die Badehose ein, an der Fischtreppe gibt es eine schöne Badestelle  :Wink: , dann auch die Sonnencreme nicht vergessen

Insektenschutzmittel nicht vergessen, am Wasser ist mit solchem Getier zur rechnen

einzelne Bahnreisende können vom Bahnhof abgeholt werden, dazu aber bitte bis spätestens 11.08. im Forum auf der Treffseite voranmelden

wir sind unter einer Handynummer an dem Wochenende erreichbar, allerdings werden wir Ortsfremden nicht den Weg erklären können, da wir selbst Ortsfremd sind

wer seine Laptop mitbringen möchte um seine neuesten Erkenntnisse zu teilen, bitte bedenkt das ihr alles auf Platte haben solltet, es gibt kein Internet (es sei denn ihr geht über euren eigenen GPRS-/UMTS-Zugang rein)

wer seinen GnuPG/PGP-Key cross-signieren möchte, bitte bis spätestens 11.08. dazu anmelden (Interessierte an CAcert-Punkten, siehe diesen Thread)

wer sich noch unverbindlich voranmelden möchte kann das immernoch gern tun, es ist gut zu wissen wer alles kommen will (und motiviert evt. noch mehr Leute zu kommen)

Man sieht sich...

----------

## slick

Tja, die die nicht da waren haben was verpaßt!!11elf!  :Razz:   Eine ausführliche Zusammenfassung sowie ausgewählte der ca. 500 gemachten Bilder folgen demnächst...

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer für die schönen Tage...

----------

## slick

Die Zusammenfassung (mit Bildern) des ersten Gentoo Sommer Camps ist online

http://gentootreffen2005.deruwe.de/review/

Kommentare bitte in diesen Thread.

-closed-

----------

